# Earth Stove Help



## hondarider290 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just bought my first ever wood stove and it is an earth stove, i have no idea what model it is just know its kinda old, i think it is supposed to have some kind of damper in is to go above the flame thought but i'm not sure, also I'm unsure what the tubes are that are in the back of the stove, what are they used for? they run upward is this where the damper is supposed to attach? I've attached some photos of the whole stove and one of the inside that shows the tubes i'm speaking of, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 11, 2014)

In the first place, you just bought a piece of scrap. But if you plan on burning fires in it tell us how you plan to vent it. Meaning what chimney and how that chimney is installed. And placement of the stove. You will learn quickly that this place is all about not letting you burn your house down. As many people insist on doing.


----------



## hondarider290 (Dec 11, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> In the first place, you just bought a piece of scrap. But if you plan on burning fires in it tell us how you plan to vent it. Meaning what chimney and how that chimney is installed. And placement of the stove. You will learn quickly that this place is all about not letting you burn your house down. As many people insist on doing.



I purchased this for my garage which is made of block, was hoping to run the single wall 8 " pipe up then go through the wall and up the side with 8" gas field casing. I work in the gas and oil industry and have access to casing for free but i also really like my garage and would like for it to stay the way it is and not burnt to a crisp so I'm all ears when it comes to suggestions. So in short i plan to go straight up out of the stove about 4-5 ft, 90 degree elbow through wall and then another 90 straight up until i'm clear of the roof approx 4 ft. also leaving a gap between the roof of my garage and chimney of about 8 to 10 inches.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 11, 2014)

You need a 8" thimble through the wall that gives the pipe clearance to combustibles and not set the wall on fire. Probably gonna cost ya a hundred or so but cheaper than a new garage. Especially if it is connected to the house.

Lots of people will give you grief about the casing pipe for a chimney, I am not one of them. Your home owner's insurance company is. They will never approve it. Even in West. By God, Virginia. And virtually none of them will cover a wood burner in a garage.

It just is what it is. I seriously want one of my stoves in the garage and can't do it.


----------



## hondarider290 (Dec 11, 2014)

The garage isn't connected to the house so all good there, but are there any real issues for using casing as a chimney? Also what are the main issues you see with the stove i have and am i right about needing a damper above the flame? Like i said i am new to wood stoves and really appreciate the help. Also i see you fully understand the way of life here with the West. By God, Virginia quote lol.


----------



## hondarider290 (Dec 12, 2014)

Also does it look like i'm missing any parts in the top of it? I have tried to google images of what the inside of this stove is supposed to look like but i cant find any. I'll try to get some better pictures of it tonight.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 12, 2014)

The casing is probably better than any regular pipe. Just not tested with stoves which gives insurance companies an excuse for not covering it. As to parts of the stove I am not familiar with it and can't say.


----------



## hondarider290 (Dec 13, 2014)

ok thank you after a lot more research on here i think nothing actually belongs up there. I appreciate the help though.


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi, I see a lot of that very stove heating up here in the Sierra mountains. They seem to heat well. Only thing they're missing is glass in the door, for a garage it should do fine.

Insurance: We installed a wood stove in one of our houses in Nevada and had it insured no problem. We wanted to install a wood burner in a house we rent about a mile from there that is insured with the same company, they said it had to be installed to County Code by a licensed contractor. Had we installed it before insuring it we would have been right.

If the stove is in when you insure the property: Bob's your uncle!

Have a good, warm winter. 

Richard


----------



## bholler (Dec 15, 2014)

valley ranch said:


> they said it had to be installed to County Code by a licensed contractor



I am sorry but it should be installed to code regardless the licensed contractor part is silly in my opinion if it will be inspected though


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 15, 2014)

Installed properly, yes, code or better.

The agent mentioned Licensed contractor.


----------



## Jags (Dec 15, 2014)

Nothing belongs in the top of that stove unless you did as I did and put a bunch of black pipe in there to make a pool heater out of it.


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 15, 2014)

Jags said:


> Nothing belongs in the top of that stove unless you did as I did and put a bunch of black pipe in there to make a pool heater out of it.



Like to see that pool heater!

Richard


----------



## hondarider290 (Dec 15, 2014)

would also like to see this pool heater set up, very interesting. And was it effective?


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 16, 2014)

hondarider290 said:


> would also like to see this pool heater set up, very interesting. And was it effective?




I've seen copper tubing wrapped around stove pipe.

Richard


----------



## Jags (Dec 16, 2014)

Not very exciting to look at.  There was quite a few feet of black pipe, elbows and pipe nipples in there.  It was quite effective at raising the water temp, but came to the realization that when compared to many thousands of gallons of pool water and the surface area of the pool it needed lots of BTU's - more than the stove could conventionally put out (pool heaters are commonly in the 250,000 btu range).

I don't remember the numbers but it could create a 5 gallon bucket of *hot* water in pretty short order.




ETA - found the old thread.  It has some real numbers in there.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-use-for-an-old-earth-stove.17144/#post-17144


----------



## Woodro (Dec 20, 2014)

When I ran an Earth Stove I had a damper in the chimney, but I've seen them without also. There's a lot of them still in use around here because they were originally produced in Nebraska. Should make an excellent shop stove.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 20, 2014)

i dont believe the earthstove was ever produced in Nebraska...


----------



## Woodro (Dec 20, 2014)

In the last decade, Waco has experienced something of a rebirth, with several new homes being built and the Earth Stove Factory locating on the edge of town. In addition to the elevator complex, we have a good grocery store, a tavern, a beauty shop, a gun shop, a taxidermy studio, a bank, several garages, and a body shop. Waco, with a current population of 230, has survived -- good years and bad -- and is still a great place to live and raise a family. (This is from a history page.)


----------

